# Westgate Brewers Stout Extravaganza 2018



## NealK (12/4/18)

We have made a small change for this years event.
We will be going by the AABC 2017 guidelines.
Categories will be:
Porter
Stout
Strong Stout
Specialty Porter or Stout

I will post more information very soon.

Stout Extravaganza
The Local Port Melbourne
Sunday 1st July 2018


----------



## NealK (21/4/18)

Styles and Categories for Stout Extravaganza 2018


*8 Porter *

8.1 English Porter

8.2 American Porter

8.3 Baltic Porter


*9 Stout*

9.1 Sweet Stout

9.2 Irish Stout

9.3 Oatmeal Stout

9.4 Irish Extra Stout


*10 Strong Stout*

10.1 Tropical Stout

10.2 Foreign Extra Stout

10.3 American Stout

10.4 Imperial Stout


*Specialty*

Base beer must be specified as porter, stout or strong stout. 

Beers in this category may use ingredients or processes that would be out of style in any other category. All entries must have a description of what special ingredients or processes have been used.

To assist judging of the specialty category entrants should also specify which AABC category their beer fits in to from the list below:

17.1 Fruit Beer

17.2 Spice, Herb or vegetable Beer

18.2 Classic Style Smoked Beer

18.3 Specialty Smoked Beer

18.4 Wood Aged Beer

18.5 Specialty Wood Aged Beer

18.6 Belgian Specialty Ale

18.9 Experimental Beer


All categories are as per AABC 2017 guidelines.


Maximum two entries per category as long as they are different styles within that category.


----------



## NealK (7/5/18)

Entry forms are now available on our website
https://www.westgatebrewers.org/stout-extravaganza/


----------



## moonhead (22/5/18)

You guys after Judges/Stewards?


----------



## Wojtek (8/6/18)

G'day, can brewers from other states send beers over?


----------



## NealK (15/6/18)

Entries close tomorrow!
Sorry I missed the earlier posts
Yes we are still looking for Judges 
Yes we do accept interstate entries.


----------



## Black n Tan (15/6/18)

We do accept interstate entries, however if you win large prizes cannot be delivered interstate.


----------



## NealK (1/7/18)

It's today people!
I will post the results on here later tonight.
Best of luck to everyone who has entered.


----------



## fcmcg (1/7/18)

I got a third in strong stout 
Black and Tan got a first in stout 
Merri mashers won club of show 
Shannon brooks won best novice ( yeah , I know ) 
Champion brewer was a newbie 
Spiesy won something 
Neal will post with more info


----------



## buckerooni (1/7/18)

Merri Mashers Reprazentin! Congrats guys!


----------



## Wolfman (1/7/18)

Wolfman wins something and everyone is disliking it?


----------



## Spiesy (2/7/18)

Wolfman said:


> Wolfman wins something and everyone is disliking it?


It ceases talking in the third person


----------



## GoodDuck (2/7/18)

Aaarghhh, the suspense!!!


----------



## snails07 (2/7/18)

When can we view results?


----------



## LittleJoe (2/7/18)

It's killing. Gonna need a drink when I get home


----------



## Black n Tan (2/7/18)

I am sure Neal will post the results tonight. Appreciate the anguish but shouldn’t be too long now.


----------



## fcmcg (2/7/18)

It seems Neale is relying on someone else to send him the results ....Neale did spend the day scanning the results but he doesn’t have the email address apparently


----------



## NealK (2/7/18)

Sorry for the delay but here are the results


----------



## Spiesy (2/7/18)

NealK said:


> Sorry for the delay but here are the results


cheers Neal


----------



## Rangichard (2/7/18)

Will the judging sheets be available?


----------



## fcmcg (2/7/18)

Got my judges sheets via email 30 min ago 
Thanks Nealk


----------



## NealK (2/7/18)

Everyone should have their score sheets by now.


----------



## Tex083 (4/7/18)

Thanks NealK I got my score sheets via email.


----------

